# Forum > News > Contests >  Smitten's End of 2017 Giveaway -- Rank 1 / Multi Glad Shaman + Gametime Codes

## Smitten

Guess it wasn't my last giveaway as I thought last time, so it's time for another end of year giveaway!

*The Prizes:*

I'm giving away another one of my personal WoW accounts (US Region) which has a Rank 1 Shaman, with multiple other Gladiator mounts from various BC to Legion seasons. It has full Tier 3, MoP & WoD CMs, almost every Elite PVP set. Six months of gametime will be included. 

The second winner will receive 60 days gametime for either EU or US.

The third winner will get 30 days gametime for either EU or US.

*To Enter:*

Reply to this thread with what race you'd like to see added as a player playable option. One entry (post) per person or you'll be disqualified.

*Terms:*

Entries end at 11:59PM on the 31st of December, 2017 (AEST).

Winners will be announced within 72 hours after the end of the contest. Winner of the account will be PM'd, and it will be their choice whether they want to say publicly if they won it or not.

Winners will be picked via random.org based on post number.

Have fun & good luck!

----------


## Neer

Murloc ofcourse! With a passive 100% Movement speed increase as a racial, would be loads of fun!

----------


## Kaizuken

Would like to play Naga's. Like the Toy "Bones of Transformation".

----------


## Ginchy

I reaaaallyyy want playable ethereals. The way they look when they run is just so cool :gusta:

----------


## WingedBoost

I would like to get a completely new, never seen race tbh. But if I had to pick from the ones we already know I would say Ethereal !

----------


## Yawnstar

> I reaaaallyyy want playable ethereals. The way they look when they run is just so cool :gusta:


Yes! I fell in love with ethereals soon as I seen them in BC, amazing animations. fingers crossed.

----------


## shahinpb

High Elves and Ethereals will be a good addition. (as a neutral race would be ideal I think) :gusta:

----------


## Zinqa

Nagas would be awesome :Smile:

----------


## Uberkiller

Ethereals all the way  :Big Grin:

----------


## jaczar

I would like to see Darkfallen race/class as a class based purely on leech would be pretty awesome... but that could be just be the vampire in me

----------


## Jaladhjin

Some kind of dark troll race like a night or dark elf would be neat :-D

----------


## D3Boost

> Murloc ofcourse! With a passive 100% Movement speed increase as a racial, would be loads of fun!


Murloc for sure!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## artemarkantos

Ooh i wanna see Forest or Sand trolls

----------


## CreeperDeath

Ogre, because we need to see a female model !!

----------


## matisyahu

ogres , because me and my friends always joked about how they resemble jews and they call me an ogre for that :P

----------


## Deathcdt

Go for neutral Tuskarr ! :P
Thank you for the giveaway man !

----------


## Confucius

I would like pandas to be a playable race.

----------


## hackerlol

It would be great to have Mechagnomes as a playable race. 
The lore could be set as Titans coming back, which It seems they may, and undoing the curse of flesh for those who wish it. This could be experienced through a questline after character creation similar to the Death Knight one.

----------


## Ashoran

Ogres, with an option to add a second head. So I could be a two headed ogre.

----------


## DarkLinux

Penguin race all the way! Amazing prizes, nice work!

----------


## gippy

Leper gnomes for horde! Tbh i'd like to see races being able to defect to the other side, as some sort of outcast.

----------


## TommyT

Saiyans xD

----------


## uAintgodly

Void Pandas would be baller  :Big Grin:

----------


## phantom325

Satyr's! I remember back in vanilla wow playing my nelf hunter and that first satyr made me want to play a satyr really bad (don't remember his name, but he was some sort of trickster)

----------


## scrappyballz

Turtle Race all the way yo Cause Monk = ninja turtle = awesome

----------


## Skuddle

Ethreal.. I just want to have that cool fade effect.

----------


## Bippy

I think some sort of Titan descendants would be cool. Almost like the classes would be "pre-programmed" into them from their ancestors. Great giveaway, very generous of you c:

----------


## alphatic

I would love to see some dragon character. No artifact weapon just the claws. no gear needed at all!

And thanks again for your awesome give away mate!

----------


## Xidione1337

What an amazing giveaway! always wanted to try out NA! Something i'd like to see in the future are something like "Commander Ulthok" Which uses Dark magic and curses to defeat his foes! 

Goodluck everyone!  :Smile:

----------


## bezerker08

Playable ogres of course, with 1 head or 2. [email protected]!

----------


## lilsniff

I would like to play as a dragon aspect or as a dragon in their brood!

----------


## jimmys96

Probably Ethereals and Satyrs. I'd imagine Satyrs going horde, but can't think of an Alliance equivalent. Ethereals would definitely have to be either neutral, or be like pandas where they choose a faction. They wouldn't be loyal to the faction, but simply ally them to push their own goals.

----------


## vvvat

I want to see ethereals as a playable race too...but it never will be happened, I think.

----------


## Dante

Obviously as an alliance tauren.

----------


## Amalizzy

Gonna enroll this year as well. Hope I have more luck this time.
Lets see, I'd go with... kobolds... You no take candle...!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nice1rampage

I would like to see Centaurs most defenitely.  :Smile:

----------


## Wulfescu

Man I'd love to see the next playable race as furbolgs for alliance and quilboars for horde.

----------


## Tinyfin

I've always liked to see Naga as a race. I can just imagine Naga hunters with murloc pets :') Thanks for the giveaway.

----------


## azix

Murlocs all the way  :Smile:

----------


## Kenneth

im late 2 the party but im just glad they announced new trolls! I was hoping for subraces for all but ill take jacked trolls for now

----------


## Augury13

Idk if we are supposed to say both alliance and horde. But Jinyu for alliance and Pygmy for horde.

----------


## dotcha

Centaurs; but with the horse part on top.

----------


## Hapiguy

Ethereals here as well.
Maybe a Ley Dragon like the little mobs that fly around in whatever zone that is that has been ages and I've forgotten...
Thanks Smitten, good luck to all!  :Smile:

----------


## Hazzbazzy

Furbolgs. Literally just Furbolgs.

----------


## warbarbie

abomination, huge and fat

_Us hear and obey_

----------


## BuloZB

Ogres!!! playing ogre mage is a dream !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kentus

Kobolds for sure  :Big Grin:

----------


## MistiServices

Etherals for sure

----------


## Brutakus

Dragons pls bby

----------


## krull37

Ogres ! And thanks for contest  :Smile:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Hozen for me... of course!

----------


## AccountShark

Amani trolls, easy. Much better than the Zandalari.

----------


## ice6953

Nagas or Murlocs for sure!

----------


## CreativeXtent

I would love to see undead TROLLS!!!!! PLEASE

YEAAA MON! GIMME DA BRAINSSS!!!

----------


## jgreen

Nagas will be interesting to play  :Smile:

----------


## MisterPepsi

Since Cata I've been wanting to play as an elf that draws it's power from the dark( void in our case) and finally, when I saw Battle For Azeroth's new classes introduced I almost peed myself.Now, If I could have a combination between rogue and hunter class to go with my void elf I swear I'm going to donate 1000$ to charity.

----------


## imdasandman

Murloc

Thanks for running the contest.

----------


## Annaisha

Warlocks to be Draenei, or even better, Eredar!

----------


## grimmeged

Waaah this again <3

I would like to see Nagas, would be some wicked animations  :Smile: 

Hoping for my chance, might be my way back into playing serious arena again!

Big thanks for this contest

----------


## Ahseheiue

Seattle Seahawks vs. San Francisco 49ers Live Stream
Jacksonville Jaguars vs. Arizona Cardinals Live Stream
New Orleans Saints vs. Los Angeles Rams Live Stream
Denver Broncos vs. Oakland Raiders Live Stream
Green Bay Packers vs. Pittsburgh Steelers Live Stream
Watch Miami Heat vs. Chicago Bulls Live Stream
Watch Phoenix Suns vs. Minnesota Timberwolves Live Stream
Watch Brooklyn Nets vs. Memphis Grizzlies Live Stream
Watch Boston Bruins vs. Edmonton Oilers Live Stream
Seattle Seahawks vs. San Francisco 49ers Live Stream

----------


## ~Z~

Taunka ofc.

----------


## jppgibbs

I'd like to see the new kul tiras human models in BfA added as a subrace, but more types of troll would be interesting to see aswell

----------


## mihaimyh

Ogres ftw!

----------


## JhonnyQ

I would like to see more subraces instead of just one race. Who says that humans can't be etherals after some "crazy failed experiment", or that orcs can't have 2 heads after "some crazy failed experiment". If they just add one race, they are done. So I would like to see more subraces that are quite different and not only reskins. Should be possible lorewise.

----------


## KrespoG

I'd love to see murlocs but that probably won't happen  :Big Grin:

----------


## smusen

Murlocs sounds dumb, but I'll take it if so.

----------


## zDk

Taunka, way cooler Taurens. Also brings back the great memories of DBW procs during WoTLK.

----------


## pants42

Whatever Rexxar is.

----------


## obewanqt

murlocs, been wanting those since vanilla

----------


## Nesyla

I think i'll go with most and say murlocs  :Big Grin:  i think it would be fun.

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

murloc!!!!!!!! mgrlmgrlmgrlmgrlmgrlmgrlmgrlmgrlmgrlmgrl

----------


## nickrpg

Right now I'm really digging the Vulpera!  :Smile:  They're adorable, and the Horde could use another good looking race! I love the Horde but I think the Goblins look kind of funny. I usually play Tauren or Blood Elves. <3

Can't wait for allied races!

----------


## Billy Holzworth

I want to see Valkyrie. I just think they look so cool and would be fun to play.

----------


## panduh

I would really love to see a race that has the ability to live underwater and have an underwater city, that would have been great! So its Murlocs.

----------


## Loque

Defintely Orges!

----------


## donts

The best playable race would be the naga; as they are integral to the lore.

----------


## Rudywow

Dragonkins with 2 legs please.

----------


## alarido

Ethereals! They look great and they have a good story.

----------


## Falkeid

I've always wanted to be a Whale Shark. Please add Whale Sharks to the racebase blizz  :Frown:

----------


## Emilthaman

I would love to see pygmies as a playable race. They look cool as hell. Warrior, shaman, hunter and warlock would be the available classes. Would be sick!

----------


## Seminko

Murlocs or Ogres

----------


## Trakaaa

I would love to play as "Perky pug" blizzard pls add.

----------


## Dolandaduck

Ogres with the option to unlock the WoD Cho'Gall model. Everything is awesome about this character. Voice / origin story / look / casting animations <3.

----------


## squee666

snakemen are the way to go

----------


## Roccatex

I found this Jinyu Race from MoP pretty cool. Vrykul are also cool. Undead Elves from terrace are a bit dumb and mindless, but somehow they look cool. That's what I would want.

----------


## MrNoble

furbolgs or murlocs!

----------


## WonderousKeys

Definitely on the Ethereal bandwagon!

----------


## drkingshulc

Murloc ofc  :Smile:

----------


## HunterHero

Hmm it's a tough question because there's so many relevant races and cool subraces that could be added, but I'd go with ogres. They've been in the warcraft lore for so fucking long and some ogres have had a relevant role in the Warcraft lore pre WoW. And now that we're heading towards N'zoth and void theme, then having ogres as a expansion related race might be suitable, since a lot of the ogres we know are related to the cultist clans that worship the void. They could be implemented like DKs and DHs were, where they were really bad but turned good, but maybe that's overused.

Edit: Dammit now that I think about it, Ethereals might be a better race for the void expansion. They know way more about the void, space, time etc. And they got that cool phasing animation when they run and they fit many class roles.

----------


## botard

This is great, my gametimeexpire in 3 days, so ill go with tuskarr. Good luck everyone.

----------


## Smitten

Thanks guys, entries are now closed. 

Winners will be picked within the next 72 hours

happy new year!

----------


## Smitten

Congratulations to the two gametime winners:



hackerlol & zDk

Winner for the account has will also be contacted after I sort everything out on it so I can give it to them safely. 

Thank you everyone for participating, and hopefully see you again later this year for another one!

----------


## hackerlol

omg...
I finally won something!

----------


## Hazzbazzy

> omg...
> I finally won something!


Personally I believe, along with Maclone, that you should be exempt from any winnings!

----------

